# GT-r Start Button Covers



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know of a UK supplier for Start button covers for R35. I have found a company in the USA(JRS Auto Design) but they want over £170 which I think is quite steep.

Any ideas would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

EBay


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

Takamo said:


> EBay


looked on Ebay no luck none for R35


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Available from the US GTRHeritage forum as linked below - they are still approx. £135 (shipped), a little cheaper than the price you quoted.

Is now close to the top of my "to buy" list!

David

GT-R START BUTTON COVERS ARE READY TO BE SHIPPED (GROUP BUY PRICING)!!! - R35 GT-R - Nissan GT-R Heritage


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

At the risk of upsetting someone, does anyone else think they look cheap and tacky?
Or is it just me?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow.

What's the mark up on these? They don't even look premium


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

CT17 said:


> At the risk of upsetting someone, does anyone else think they look cheap and tacky?
> Or is it just me?


I may pay a tenner for one of these, would be mental to pay what's being asked.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm with you Richard.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd say £20 max! Its just a little red cover on a plastic clip!?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

twobadmice said:


> I'd say £20 max! Its just a little red cover on a plastic clip!?


On second thought, I may max out at £3.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Be careful Adnan you might end up modding your car! ;p


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

twobadmice said:


> Be careful Adnan you might end up modding your car! ;p


It's got a Y pipe, and booked in for the Exhaust on the 20th with AC Speedtech.

*Mic drop*


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

CT17 said:


> At the risk of upsetting someone, does anyone else think they look cheap and tacky?
> Or is it just me?


They look cheap and tacky Richard, not just you ;-)

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Hmm - I'll let you all know what they are like.

If it is "cheap" looking I'll send it back, hang my head in abject shame and you will never hear from me again - :sadwavey:

BUT we do spend silly money on other GTR stuff don't we - or is that just me?

David


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

This is one Mod i do not get at all and if they are £170 then you must be on Meth to consider them at that price. 

Im sure someone on Battalion sells them however


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

rob2005 said:


> This is one Mod i do not get at all and if they are £170 then you must be on Meth to consider them at that price.
> 
> Im sure someone on Battalion sells them however


Is $150 plus shipping.

Pricey - yep probably.

Worth it - probably not, but neither are many of the cosmetic mods we make.

Didn't think this would generate any interest other than to the OP!

David


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Don't chav it up


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

if you guys can make them cheaper I'd like to see it.

I'd say they are worth it, and if you don't think so, then you obviously don't want or need one and are just hating.

they do have a new custom carbon fiber one that looks nice (not the cf dipped version).


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

rob2005 said:


> This is one Mod i do not get at all and if they are £170 then you must be on Meth to consider them at that price.
> 
> Im sure someone on Battalion sells them however


£170?
I hope that's a typo as that just plain bonkers!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

mindlessoath said:


> if you guys can make them cheaper I'd like to see it.
> 
> I'd say they are worth it, and if you don't think so, then you obviously don't want or need one and are just hating.
> 
> they do have a new custom carbon fiber one that looks nice (not the cf dipped version).


A custom 3D printed model of a dog turd that I saw out running on the weekend is probably quite an expensive undertaking in terms of time and effort.

It doesn't make it valuable to anyone really though.

Fair for trying to do something different, but everyone is also entitled to say what they think about it and the price it's pitched at.

Cheap looking tat in my opinion.

Now who wants to buy a £500 1:1 scale model of a perfectly formed lump of dog excrement?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

and I thought the £150 custom "Nissan" badges were comical. This is something else!! PMSL


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm going to use a coke bottle top :chuckle::chuckle:

I'm selling them for £3 free delivery


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I thought I'd have a quick nosey at the link to see if people being shocked at the price was justifiable.

I can confirm it was justifiable.

Holy dickballs that's expensive!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

It looked like a toilet lid in the video...


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

What purpose would the cover serve exactly ?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Ah, now I know where I'd seen this before:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

CT17 said:


> At the risk of upsetting someone, does anyone else think they look cheap and tacky?
> Or is it just me?


cheap and tacky would be fine if the price matched it - but £130 quid?!!?!?!

GTR tax at its finest


----------



## Huzzy1 (Aug 4, 2015)

I need one as I let my 23 month old daughter press it to start and turn it off. Anyway, reversing down the drive the other day she decided to press the button mid drive. She just keeps reaching for it now!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

CT17 said:


> At the risk of upsetting someone, does anyone else think they look cheap and tacky?
> Or is it just me?


No not just you I think it looks like a toilet seat for Barbie !!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The quality doesn't even look very good.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

normal 









Cf gloss and matte

































These were designed by input from gtr owners and made by a gtr owner. and you wont find them cheaper. if you have some tips on how to do so please contact the guy making them to help, like this is about improving something made for gtr folks and by gtr folks, you can help if you can realistically help. please try and be proactive rather than reactive here.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

No doubt the innovation is impressive but quite why anyone would waste so much money on what appears to be such a poorly finished item is anybodies guess.

I'm quite sure any of the carbon companies could make them cheaper and better, let alone someone with a billeting machine.

Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

That looks like what I thought was a bathroom utensil.

Toilet.


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

If I was still at uni I would be knocking these out on a rapid prototyper in my spare time.

Why does a starter button need a cover anyway?


----------



## 192490 (Apr 28, 2016)

I wanted to bring in my 2 cents regarding this matter. This is the other offer on ebay. He found a,way to drop the price by 4x. It is a,quality item that fits every time and every gtr owner got one loves it. Also there are now multiple designs. This was developed on gtr forum with input from members. He did it because members before him thought it would be easy since it's "such a simple part" yet every one gave up because of the cost. He made 2 parts for the price less than a key fob for the gtr. I know all this because I was involved during the development process and know exactly what goes into it. Everyone just sees a small part and think that material cost is nothing yet don't know all the steps taken to make these.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It's still ****ing stupid.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

pops and bangs is ****ing stupid.


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

An amature with out the right equipment may find the initial start up costs high, but someone that has the equipment and just needs to make a mould or create a tool path. Would be able to make these very very cheaply


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

mindlessoath said:


> pops and bangs is ****ing stupid.


A fool and his money are easily parted.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Lol the epitome of Gtr ownership


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

It is only 3D printed but £175... wow!


----------



## 192490 (Apr 28, 2016)

samopangy said:


> It is only 3D printed but £175... wow!


If you think it's 3D printed and that's it you are soooo wrong. To get it to where it is its,a,3 step process.


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok, my bad then, should be the right price like you said. GLWS.


----------



## 192490 (Apr 28, 2016)

Also the only ones I see that are £170 are made out of carbon fiber. Go to gtrheritage.com. They are the least expensive there


----------



## 192490 (Apr 28, 2016)

samopangy said:


> Ok, my bad then, should be the right price like you said. GLWS.


I don't sell them I worked with the person that developed them.


----------



## 192490 (Apr 28, 2016)

Just FYI


----------

